# 240mm vs 270mm wa gyuto?



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

I know this has been debated before any regrets or advice?
Debating 240mm vs 270mm for a custom *wa handled gyuto*with a*funayuki profile.
Not intimidated by knife size did a lot of filet work on big tuna and sharks with forshners. Also, have a boardsmith magnum maple on the way so I will have space. Not interested in filling a nitch in my knife collection. Just want a knife i am really happy with.Just don't know which size I would enjoy and get the most use out of. Seems 240mm is very popular and nimble. One site said 240mm for girls/small people and 270mm for men/tall people. But I think that was a somewhat ridiculous statement. Also, heard pro chefs prefer 270mm. I am 6ft 3in tall currently leaning towards the 270mm.
*I would rather hear from you guys and gals. Any opinions?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 18, 2012)

It really comes down to personal preference. I could give you my preference, even the reasons for it, but it wouldn't apply to you very well.

Why not buy two inexpensive wa-guytos - one 240, one 270 - and see which one you prefer. Then sell them and buy your custom in the size you find suitable. Much better than going on what other people say and finding that your new custom is too long or too short.

Rick

(Edit) Heck, if you pay shipping, I'll lend you a 240 and a 270 for a few weeks so you can try them out.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 18, 2012)

My first "Japanese" knife was a 270mm Carter HG funayuki. The first thing that struck me upon taking it out of its box was how light and nimble it seemed despite its length (significantly longer than what I was used to). I got used to it very quickly and use it all the time, even for small tasks. I can see 270mm being intimidating for some users (my girlfriend refers to it as my "kitchen sword"), but I doubt this would apply to you. I'm sure 240mm is more than sufficient for most home cooks, even though 270mm feels good to me and is fun to have. I didn't stress about the decision too much (270mm vs. 240mm) because I knew I would eventually own one of each, and the sooner you accept that this will be true for you too, the better.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> It really comes down to personal preference. I could give you my preference, even the reasons for it, but it wouldn't apply to you very well.
> 
> Why not buy two inexpensive wa-guytos - one 240, one 270 - and see which one you prefer. Then sell them and buy your custom in the size you find suitable. Much better than going on what other people say and finding that your new custom is too long or too short.
> 
> (Edit) Heck, if you pay shipping, I'll lend you a 240 and a 270 for a few weeks so you can try them out.




Rick,
Sounds like good advice. Thanks for the generous offer. I could PayPal you shipping if you send an invoice. Definitely, I don't need 2-3 weeks. 2-3 days then back to you.
Richard


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 18, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Rick,
> Sounds like good advice. Thanks for the generous offer. I could PayPal you shipping if you send an invoice. Definitely, I don't need 2-3 weeks. 2-3 days then back to you.
> Richard



Sending you a PM on this.


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 18, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> I know this has been debated before any regrets or advice?
> Debating 240mm vs 270mm for a custom *wa handled gyuto*with a*funayuki profile.
> Not intimidated by knife size did a lot of filet work on big tuna and sharks with forshners. Also, have a boardsmith magnum maple on the way so I will have space. Not interested in filling a nitch in my knife collection. Just want a knife i am really happy with.Just don't know which size I would enjoy and get the most use out of. Seems 240mm is very popular and nimble. One site said 240mm for girls/small people and 270mm for men/tall people. But I think that was a somewhat ridiculous statement. Also, heard pro chefs prefer 270mm. I am 6ft 3in tall currently leaning towards the 270mm.
> *I would rather hear from you guys and gals. Any opinions?



I'm 6'6 and 240mm works for me. If you are in a pro environment the 270mm can let you prep things a little bit faster, but there's a reason why 240 is by far the most talked about size here.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Sending you a PM on this.



Rick never received pm. I greatly appreciate your offer. I always appreciate and am grateful to all the great people on this site. 
Edit: just got pm thanks


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> I'm 6'6 and 240mm works for me. If you are in a pro environment the 270mm can let you prep things a little bit faster, but there's a reason why 240 is by far the most talked about size here.



Thanks that was my first choice on a gut level. Seems it would be more nimble. Would you ideally leave it at 240 or go up or down some on a custom when you have a choice.
i.e. 10mm

Btw sorry to everyone for over thinking this!


----------



## tk59 (Feb 18, 2012)

It really has more to do with the size of the stuff you are cutting than the size of the person, unless you're pretty short. I find short people have to do wierd things ergonomically to get long knives to work sometimes esp if the counters are tall for them. When do you need/want a long knife? Huge chunks of meat, large melons or squash, shredding large amounts of leafy greens, etc. Unless you do a LOT of this kind of stuff, it is really not particularly useful to get anything longer than a 240. If you stick to precut meats, small onions and potatoes, etc, you don't even need anything over a 180 mm.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 18, 2012)

My Fowler has a profile similar to a funi, and is ~255 mm. It is a nice size (my 'regular' profiles are 240s)


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

tk59 said:


> It really has more to do with the size of the stuff you are cutting than the size of the person, unless you're pretty short. I find short people have to do wierd things ergonomically to get long knives to work sometimes esp if the counters are tall for them. When do you need/want a long knife? Huge chunks of meat, large melons or squash, shredding large amounts of leafy greens, etc. Unless you do a LOT of this kind of stuff, it is really not particularly useful to get anything longer than a 240. If you stick to precut meats, small onions and potatoes, etc, you don't even need anything over a 180 mm.



Thanks,
Leaning more and more towards the 240 with this advice. I have a 210mm ux10 gyuto now and a ux10 santoku. I don't regret them. Just want something a little longer to add to the set with my custom, but definitely want to use it a lot.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm just over 5'9" and my favorite gyutos are in the 240 and 250, respectively. I buy large produce just to make sure I have an excuse to use them.:viking:


----------



## Mingooch (Feb 18, 2012)

5'7" here and love the 270's. Great taper keeps the knife nimble, larger helps get more done at once. Love them.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 18, 2012)

lus1: to everything tk said.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> My Fowler has a profile similar to a funi, and is ~255 mm. It is a nice size (my 'regular' profiles are 240s)


Thanks that's interesting. The profile on mine will be kind of carter funi profile. So that's helpful. Is it wa or western handled.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I'm just over 5'9" and my favorite gyutos are in the 240 and 250, respectively. I buy large produce just to make sure I have an excuse to use them.:viking:



Thanks for your advice this is helping. Starting to lean toward 250mm from. Comments here.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 18, 2012)

Depending on how much use a knife gets and the technique involved a shorter person with a longer knife is more apt to have wrist problems in the future. That is coming from someone who has no factual data on the subject. So take it for what it's worht.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> My first "Japanese" knife was a 270mm Carter HG funayuki. The first thing that struck me upon taking it out of its box was how light and nimble it seemed despite its length (significantly longer than what I was used to). I got used to it very quickly and use it all the time, even for small tasks. I can see 270mm being intimidating for some users (my girlfriend refers to it as my "kitchen sword"), but I doubt this would apply to you. I'm sure 240mm is more than sufficient for most home cooks, even though 270mm feels good to me and is fun to have. I didn't stress about the decision too much (270mm vs. 240mm) because I knew I would eventually own one of each, and the sooner you accept that this will be true for you too, the better.


Thanks


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Depending on how much use a knife gets and the technique involved a shorter person with a longer knife is more apt to have wrist problems in the future. That is coming from someone who has no factual data on the subject. So take it for what it's worht.


Your data is always factual and respected. I am 6'3


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 18, 2012)

For me the intensity of the cutting session determines my knife selection/length. I'm just a home cook, but if I were pro cook, things would be different. I am more likely to use my DT ITK 270 during the fall soup season when a lot of stuff needs chopping. Other than that, what I am cutting decides it. Melons and squash demand 270s for me. 

k.


----------



## memorael (Feb 18, 2012)

I would go with a 270, I like 240 only for line work. Frankly if I had the space all the time I would use 270 exclusively. At first it might seem a bit awkward but in about 30 min you get used to the bigger size. Also funny enough I get less tired since all I have to do is basically move the wrist, the trick is making sure it has a really thing profile to get less resistance to cutting. Anything that wedges I reach for something beefier to do the job.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 18, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Thanks that's interesting. The profile on mine will be kind of carter funi profile. So that's helpful. Is it wa or western handled.


wa


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 18, 2012)

270 ALL THE WAY, actually 255 is my absolute favorite, but hard to get that without sp3ecial req.


----------



## dough (Feb 18, 2012)

i think in this instance bigger is better unless you dont like it or dont have the space. you gain both more edge to use and more edge to wear out. i realize you are only considering 240 and 270 and in general its a small difference. there is also always the question of how much of an all arounder do you want this knife to be? longer are obviously gonna handle things a smaller knife cant like one long stroke to piece tuna or prime rib or what have you. on the other hand most people are used to using a smaller knife to peel with or chop onions or for tip work. a larger knife can still do the things of a smaller one but if you dont like to use it to do those things whats the point.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> For me the intensity of the cutting session determines my knife selection/length. I'm just a home cook, but if I were pro cook, things would be different. I am more likely to use my DT ITK 270 during the fall soup season when a lot of stuff needs chopping. Other than that, what I am cutting decides it. Melons and squash demand 270s for me.
> 
> k.



Technically I could use my tojiro itk for melons and squash. Really trying to find the sweet spot for most used 240 and up gyuto. Don't want my custom to be a display piece or gather dust.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 18, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Don't want my custom to be a display piece or gather dust.



Who are you having make it? Or are you going to keep that from us until it's finished...


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 18, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> 270 ALL THE WAY, actually 255 is my absolute favorite, but hard to get that without sp3ecial req.


Mine is special request custom. I can pick any size I want. Quite a few have said 250-255. Thanks for your opinion. It helps.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 19, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Who are you having make it? Or are you going to keep that from us until it's finished...


Take off to the great white north eh...:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 19, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 19, 2012)

Before it gets late I just want to thank everyone for being so helpful. This forum is unbelievable. The amount of great people is astounding.:biggrin:


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 19, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Excellent.


Agree! A mammoth project:biggrin:


----------



## JasonD (Feb 19, 2012)

One more thing to keep in mind is how the length is measured. Often times a wa-handled gyuto that is referred to as a 270 is more like 255-260 on the cutting edge. They're usually measure from the machi instead of the cutting edge. Just something to make sure you specifiy if you're going custom. 

Also, your choice of knife size has nothing to do with how tall/big you are. Would you give a short guy a smaller paint brush? As a home cook, I love my western handled gyuto with a ~245mm cutting edge. I don't find anything I would want any more length for besides a long slicing motion, where I usually pull out my 270mm suji or 12" scimitar (not that the gyuto doesn't have enough length, but because I like to play with my toys and these things need justifying ).


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 19, 2012)

JasonD said:


> One more thing to keep in mind is how the length is measured. Often times a wa-handled gyuto that is referred to as a 270 is more like 255-260 on the cutting edge. They're usually measure from the machi instead of the cutting edge. Just something to make sure you specifiy if you're going custom.
> 
> Also, your choice of knife size has nothing to do with how tall/big you are. Would you give a short guy a smaller paint brush? As a home cook, I love my western handled gyuto with a ~245mm cutting edge. I don't find anything I would want any more length for besides a long slicing motion, where I usually pull out my 270mm suji or 12" scimitar (not that the gyuto doesn't have enough length, but because I like to play with my toys and these things need justifying ).



Thanks I had read there can be some variance in measurement wa vs western. Reading your post reminded me to specify cutting edge length. Save me some headaches thanks.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 19, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Technically I could use my tojiro itk for melons and squash. Really trying to find the sweet spot for most used 240 and up gyuto. Don't want my custom to be a display piece or gather dust.



I do understand, but please don't cut and tear your melons with a bread knife  

Anyhow, I agree with others that the 250-255 range is really nice. I have one gyuto at 255 and one at 265 -- both are nice though I usually end up picking what I cut with for other reasons. I have my favorites and a Carter 210 is one of them right now. 

I can't wait to see what you get. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 19, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I have my favorites and a Carter 210 is one of them right now.



Something like this? There are a lot of nice pieces up for sale on Carter's site right now. Have to stop looking!

I can't wait to see what you end up with too Richard. Something special I'm sure.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 19, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I do understand, but please don't cut and tear your melons with a bread knife
> 
> Anyhow, I agree with others that the 250-255 range is really nice. I have one gyuto at 255 and one at 265 -- both are nice though I usually end up picking what I cut with for other reasons. I have my favorites and a Carter 210 is one of them right now.
> 
> ...




Have you seen the you tube video of theory cutting a melon on you tube with a tojiro itk it's PCC kitchen. Think it would change your mind about bread knifes for melons. If you look closely when he cuts the rind there is even a happy face on the melon. Total fluke but fun. Very cool video. 
I will definitely post when I get it. The process will take a while. I see why you like the carter I like their funayuki profile.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 19, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Something like this? There are a lot of nice pieces up for sale on Carter's site right now. Have to stop looking!
> 
> I can't wait to see what you end up with too Richard. Something special I'm sure.



Wish it was here already. Will definitely post. But alas these things take time.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 19, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Wish it was here already. Will definitely post. But alas these things take time.



I have some things in the works too. Just have to try to forget about it or days seem awfully long.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 19, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I have some things in the works too. Just have to try to forget about it or days seem awfully long.



The secret is buy enough that there is something always on the way. Last week was very difficult on me when UPS tracking was down:scared4:


----------



## Sarge (Feb 19, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> 270 ALL THE WAY, actually 255 is my absolute favorite, but hard to get that without sp3ecial req.




I Agree 255 is a great length, although it is nice sometimes to have the little extra length. 240 for me is just not long enough. My 270 gyutos have been my line knife as well for years. If you are going custom I'd go for something that has a 255mm cutting edge you'll never want anything again.


----------



## mpukas (Feb 19, 2012)

I come f/ about 8 yrs of using a 12" Wusthoff chef's as my main knife; prior to that was about 12 +/- yrs of putting up w/ an 8" that was always too small, so I'm biased towards long knives. All of my gyuto's are 270, and they all vary in length slightly depending on how they're measured. I don't think the actual length is that important, but I strongly feel there is a sweet spot for a gyuto which is somewhere between 240 and 270. Smaller than 240 feels too short and cutting larger items becomes difficult. Longer than 270 starts to get unweildy and awkward, particularly when using just the tip. Using the tip of a very long gyuto requires me to move my elbow too far out and sometimes too high to be comfortable. 

But really it comes down to personal preference. If I had to pick just one length, it'd be 255 on the cutting edge.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd get a 270. I use a 270 Western in work and I wish all my knives were this length, from now on I'm only gonna get 270s, I much prefer them I think. Can do everything so much quicker with a knife this length


----------



## tk59 (Feb 19, 2012)

mpukas said:


> ...I strongly feel there is a sweet spot for a gyuto which is somewhere between 240 and 270...


Yup. You have to figure out for yourself where that is.


----------



## Rottman (Feb 19, 2012)

The sweet spot could as well be between 270 and 300.... or between 180 and 240 ... or .... or ....


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 19, 2012)

So far with what i have used, 270 is the most comfortable for me. It just has the right feel for me. I am a very amateur home cook, but i use it daily, along with a 240 and the 270 is a bit more my style i guess.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 19, 2012)

i like 240mm of edge length, which means a 250 or 255mm wa.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 19, 2012)

Rottman said:


> The sweet spot could as well be between 270 and 300.... or between 180 and 240 ... or .... or ....


Sorry, I meant, if you want to be cool, it's 240-270. Any smaller and you're a pansy and any bigger and you might be revealing a bit too much about your insecurities. :O


----------



## unkajonet (Feb 19, 2012)

What about all those sub-240 Carters out there?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 19, 2012)

unkajonet said:


> What about all those sub-240 Carters out there?



We put bigger handles on them.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 19, 2012)

unkajonet said:


> What about all those sub-240 Carters out there?


You're allowed to own and use them but they are not allowed in your gyuto sweet spot. (slightly shorter edge lengths are okay like the 230+ on a 240 suisin, etc.)


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 19, 2012)

I think a 270 is a lot more versatile. Even if you don't really like the profile, you can use the knife to suit your style better than a 240. Clearly there is more knife, so the flat areas are bigger and the curved bits are gentler but you can still cut a few different ways much easier than you could with a 240. Just an observation I have found since going to a 270


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 19, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Something like this? There are a lot of nice pieces up for sale on Carter's site right now. Have to stop looking!
> 
> I can't wait to see what you end up with too Richard. Something special I'm sure.



Yep, just like that one. It has a delicate feel, but it is a laser when cutting and wonderful when you want precise cuts. 

k.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 27, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> It really comes down to personal preference. I could give you my preference, even the reasons for it, but it wouldn't apply to you very well.
> 
> Why not buy two inexpensive wa-guytos - one 240, one 270 - and see which one you prefer. Then sell them and buy your custom in the size you find suitable. Much better than going on what other people say and finding that your new custom is too long or too short.
> 
> ...





Just received and took a test drive. So glad I did! Love wa handles over my western style. I really would have been hating life with my custom in 240mm. I really like the 270mm way better. Seems like it was made for me. Looks like 260mm cutting edge, 270mm to the handle. Really really fun. Definitely no adjustment period for the length. Very easy length for me. Thank you so much!


----------



## heirkb (Feb 27, 2012)

That's how I felt after TK let me use his 270 Tad Inox gyuto. I sold my 240 Shig and 240 Heiji after that.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 27, 2012)

tk59 said:


> It really has more to do with the size of the stuff you are cutting than the size of the person, unless you're pretty short. I find short people have to do wierd things ergonomically to get long knives to work sometimes esp if the counters are tall for them. When do you need/want a long knife? Huge chunks of meat, large melons or squash, shredding large amounts of leafy greens, etc. Unless you do a LOT of this kind of stuff, it is really not particularly useful to get anything longer than a 240. If you stick to precut meats, small onions and potatoes, etc, you don't even need anything over a 180 mm.



+1

225mm on the edge (240mm tip to handle) is probably the biggest knife most people need. And then other sizes for the remaining few.

I use 225mm, 190mm, 255mm in that order of preference (all measurements on the edge), first two with D handles, the last with octagonal, though will be changing to D. 


M


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 27, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Just received and took a test drive. So glad I did! Love wa handles over my western style. I really would have been hating life with my custom in 240mm. I really like the 270mm way better. Seems like it was made for me. Looks like 260mm cutting edge, 270mm to the handle. Really really fun. Definitely no adjustment period for the length. Very easy length for me. Thank you so much!



You're very welcome.


----------



## skewed (Feb 27, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger-

Way cool of you to help a stranger out like that! Because of you, he will be getting a much closer to perfect knife.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 27, 2012)

skewed said:


> Pensacola Tiger-
> 
> Way cool of you to help a stranger out like that! Because of you, he will be getting a much closer to perfect knife.



Agree


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 28, 2012)

I think those last posts just qualified as a virtual forum hug 

k.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 28, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I think those last posts just qualified as a virtual forum hug
> 
> k.



Lmao but hey I am very grateful for the help and cool people on this forum.


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 28, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Lmao but hey I am very grateful for the help and cool people on this forum.


There sure is an abundance of that here  Hope you get the perfect knife for yourself!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 28, 2012)

Mike Davis said:


> There sure is an abundance of that here  Hope you get the perfect knife for yourself!



Thanks. Yes, there is an abundance. Very great place.


----------



## SameGuy (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome. 

I was somewhat apprehensive taking the 270 home in my checked luggage... now that I've put some mileage on it I can't believe I haven't been using a longer chef's all along. It feels perfect.

Congrats, and I can't wait to see the result of your "project"!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 28, 2012)

Pro: 240 - 270
Home: 180 - 225


----------



## heirkb (Feb 28, 2012)

Works if you don't eat a lot of greens. I'd say at least 50% of what I cut is a big green leaf (especially since they wilt down so much).


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 28, 2012)

tk59 said:


> It really has more to do with the size of the stuff you are cutting than the size of the person, unless you're pretty short. I find short people have to do wierd things ergonomically to get long knives to work sometimes esp if the counters are tall for them. When do you need/want a long knife? Huge chunks of meat, large melons or squash, shredding large amounts of leafy greens, etc. Unless you do a LOT of this kind of stuff, it is really not particularly useful to get anything longer than a 240. If you stick to precut meats, small onions and potatoes, etc, you don't even need anything over a 180 mm.



+1

Feeling like "Little Lucretia in the Land of the Giants" here. I'd say that it has less to do with height than with the length of your arms. Just got a 210, and think it's probably a good size for me. I would be able to use a longer knife for slicing, but tip work would be difficult--the arm positions would start getting awkward. Another issue--small wrists. Longer knife = higher torque. A shorter knife feels easier on my wrists for regular use. And cooking for 2, most prep is on smaller items/quantities and just about everything can be done with my 170 santoku (I know, roll your eyes, moan and groan, but I really like that knife.)

The size Oivind gave (180-225 Home) is the same advice I got from the folks at EE, BTW.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 28, 2012)

I've posted before about how much I like my 195mm Sugimoto gyuto. Plenty of knife for me as a home cook, blazing through my limited prep with consumate ease.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 28, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> +1
> 
> Feeling like "Little Lucretia in the Land of the Giants" here. I'd say that it has less to do with height than with the length of your arms. Just got a 210, and think it's probably a good size for me. I would be able to use a longer knife for slicing, but tip work would be difficult--the arm positions would start getting awkward. Another issue--small wrists. Longer knife = higher torque. A shorter knife feels easier on my wrists for regular use. And cooking for 2, most prep is on smaller items/quantities and just about everything can be done with my 170 santoku (I know, roll your eyes, moan and groan, but I really like that knife.)
> 
> The size Oivind gave (180-225 Home) is the same advice I got from the folks at EE, BTW.



I wouldn't believe it if I hadn't tried it. I have a 210mm gyuto and a Santoku both ux10. I wanted to make sure I got the custom right. I am 6'3 and the 270mm feels like it was made for me very very comfortable.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 28, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I was somewhat apprehensive taking the 270 home in my checked luggage... now that I've put some mileage on it I can't believe I haven't been using a longer chef's all along. It feels perfect.
> 
> Congrats, and I can't wait to see the result of your "project"!



That makes two of us on the project. I can't wait. Thanks.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 28, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> I am 6'3 and the 270mm feels like it was made for me very very comfortable.



That's the important part!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 28, 2012)

I wish it were possible for people to take a testdrive with knives. I started with a 220 mm, but now like 270-300 mm knives. Something I found curious, I have recently taken orders for 2, 350 mm, and a 330 mm, is also in the works.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 28, 2012)

Not that it adds anything to the conversation but I saw chuck239 holding an over-sized 300 mm honyaki gyuto a while back and i coulda sworn it was a 210.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 29, 2012)

at what point does that become a sword? or is it just the pattern that makes a sword?


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 29, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Not that it adds anything to the conversation but I saw chuck239 holding an over-sized 300 mm honyaki gyuto a while back and i coulda sworn it was a 210.



+1 no offense Chuck, but that knife looked like a petty in your hands.


----------



## Phip (Feb 29, 2012)

Personally, my sweet spot in knife length is around 255: I have a Takeda and a Masamoto, both 255ish "240mm" gyutos and love them. 270 seem just a bit awkward for this home cooker.


----------



## Zeno (Feb 29, 2012)

For me my preferred length depends on the profile, weight, and overall feel of the knife. My two go-to knives are my 230mm Carter IP gyuto and my DT mid tech "270", actual edge length 260mm. Both feel great, and even though one is obviously quite a bit longer than the other, I use them interchangeably. 

There are many 230 mm knives that feel "shorter" than my Carter, simply because they have comparatively too much curve/belly in the edge. For example, my Carter feels like a lot "more" knife to me than an almost identical length German production knife.

Of course, I'm a home cook, and the difference of 30mm of edge length isn't that big of a deal to me since I only routinely cook for 3-5 people at a time. I could get by with a German production knife, but like many here I simply choose not to, because I'm a knife nut. 

Ideally each person should hold and get a feel for knives of different lengths and profiles before buying expensive customs. Get a few Tojiros and Fujiwaras in different lengths and styles, try them out, then sell them here for a negligible loss once you know what you like. After all that, you'll have a much better idea of what to order in a custom :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 29, 2012)

I really should test drive bigger knives at Jon's sometime. I know I will be happy with the 270mm glad I didn't go any smaller. Just wondering personally how big a gyuto I can comfortably use the tip on for finer work before I get to a size I would only want for chopping and slicing.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought the Sakai Yusuke Swedish Stainless Wa-Gyuto Knife 270mm Octagon I was test driving off of Rick "Pensacola Tiger" I wasn't expecting the offer, but very grateful.
Every time I use it I get a big smile and feel like the skies are parting. I used it today to make a big batch of Greek pasta salad for my wife and apple slices for the kids. Always looking for an excuse to use it. I still can't wait for my Rodrigue and sure I will find other great lasers on my journey. This knife will definitely be a keeper. It just feels right. It does whatever I ask effortlessly.


----------



## racineboxer (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with what a few folks have said in the thread:

Pro tends to go bigger: 240-300.
Home can get away with smaller: 170 (Santoku?), 180, 210, 240 all OK.

And also agree witht he poster that mentioned the type of food you're typically cutting matters. At home it's usually pre cut meats (steaks come pre-cut, individual chicken breasts, etc.) and for things like potatoes it's often <6 at a time.

I certainly understand the efficiency argument for 270-300mm knives though. But IMO that goes out the window a little bit when you're only cutting a few things and you have to balance relatively small work areas. I've been working my way through 4 different 240's and I find myself wanting to buy a 210 because I often feel for the job I'm doing that day I could easily get by with something a little smaller.

It's personal preference IMO.


----------

